# Need some help Transcribing a Guitar



## Bradley Swaff (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm having trouble transcribing the chords to this rhythm part on Acoustic Guitar. I was hoping someone could possibly help, or have some advice on how I can learn to transcribe something like this. I'm not very good at transcribing by ear.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/acoustic-mp3-mp3.10933/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2017)

Am C F Am C F Am C F C G


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2017)

F Am F Am F Am G


----------



## Ellest (Dec 24, 2017)

I hear a F Am (repeat) and a Am G F pattern in there as well


----------



## Ellest (Dec 24, 2017)

Oh looks like you got to it


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2017)

Haha sorry don’t know what happened!


----------



## Ellest (Dec 24, 2017)

Just a tip for @Bradley Swaff : This is a really common chord progression in popular music (everything from pop to EDM). There are only about 4 that gets used a lot so you can listen to a bunch of songs and try to pick up what each transition sound like.

Edit: Well maybe not this progression itself but thinking of chord functions (degrees) it is.


----------



## Ellest (Dec 24, 2017)

Rob said:


> Haha sorry don’t know what happened!



I thought you were hyperventilating there for a second haha


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate all the help. That’s what I come up with, but in standard tuning it sounded a little off. I think my guitar was a bit out of tune maybe. Again, thanks so much. Happy holidays! 

Oh, one last question, if I were writing a lead part to this, would I look up scales in A minor?


----------



## Ellest (Dec 24, 2017)

A minor should work. If you want to add a bit more flavor to the melody then you can try the A minor blues scale or try different modes of A.


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2017)

Am pentatonic would be a safe choice... (A C D E G)


----------

